# VISA Question



## widski (3 mo ago)

Hi Everyone!

Hoping you can help me with a visa question. 

I am a British passport holder looking to apply for the Residence Permit in Spain as a Family Member of an EU Citizen ASAP.


My spouse is of Swedish nationality.
We are not married but have been living together for 12yrs and have a baby together.
She got an NIE in Spain in February 2021, but in March 2021, she moved back to Sweden. She never actually cancelled her Spanish NIE residency.
I obtained residency in Spain in Feb 2021, but I cancelled it in June 2021.
We do not have a rental agreement in Spain yet.
I have been in the Schengen region (Portugal only) for the past 67 days. 
I am a UK and Andorran company director and wish to work from Spain.

-How quick is the process?
-Will I face issues with getting my visa within the 90day period?
-Can any of the application process be done from Portugal where I am currently staying?


Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Is your child a Sweedish citizen?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

widski said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hoping you can help me with a visa question.
> 
> ...


A NIE isn't a residency document. Are you certain that you both obtained residency? 

Regardless of that, your wife will (again) have to register as an EU citizen resident in Spain, - although if she did in fact register she won't need to - & you will now have to apply for residency as her family member. Do you have any formal paperwork for your relationship? Without that, it's a little more complicated in Spain. 

Once the application is made, the 'Schengen clock' effectively stops until a decision is given.


----------



## widski (3 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Is your child a Sweedish citizen?


Hi yes he is.


----------



## widski (3 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> A NIE isn't a residency document. Are you certain that you both obtained residency?
> 
> Regardless of that, your wife will (again) have to register as an EU citizen resident in Spain, - although if she did in fact register she won't need to - & you will now have to apply for residency as her family member. Do you have any formal paperwork for your relationship? Without that, it's a little more complicated in Spain.
> 
> Once the application is made, the 'Schengen clock' effectively stops until a decision is given.


that's good news regarding the 'schengen clock'. Is there anywhere I can verify that on the Spanish gov website? Not that I don't believe you but I just want to see it in black and white and get context myself  thanks for your reply!


----------



## widski (3 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> A NIE isn't a residency document. Are you certain that you both obtained residency?


Yes, I obtained my permisio de residencia with NIE number, it was a plastic photo card. Hers is a Cerficado de resigstro de ciudadano.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

widski said:


> Yes, I obtained my permisio de residencia with NIE number, it was a plastic photo card. Hers is a Cerficado de resigstro de ciudadano.


Are you saying that you had a TIE?


----------



## widski (3 mo ago)

Yes I had a TIE, it was valid up until 25/11/2025 but I cancelled it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

widski said:


> Yes I had a TIE, it was valid up until 25/11/2025 but I cancelled it.


In that case, what you will have to do is exactly the process that you went through last time.


----------



## widski (3 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> In that case, what you will have to do is exactly the process that you went through last time.


Thanks v much. Appreciate the advice


----------

